# Magic 4/7.  Day before closing....



## RustyGroomer (Apr 10, 2018)

Figured it would be a fun day Saturday.  Some fresh snow, clearing skies, comfortable temps, etc.  Sad to see the season winding down but it had the makings of a fine closing weekend.  Little did i know....

I arrived early to pleasantly see the place quiet.  Maybe not for business sake but for me this was wonderful.  Tired legs, beat back,.....i was ready for a mellow crusing final weekend.

Modest line-up but cool to see the kids in front of me.  The hounds of the future.



1st run we opt for Up Your Sleeve & find it 100% untracked.  I have no camera @ this point so i snap a quick phone shot on our 2nd lap.  



Realizing this day was going to be special i run in & grab my camera.  Here we go!  

Lots of pics from here on out.  It was so good i couldn't even bring myself to ski Sunday.  I knew it would pale in comparison.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## WJenness (Apr 10, 2018)

Wow...
Great pictures!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 10, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Pez (Apr 10, 2018)

nice!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 10, 2018)

April powder days are special


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah Man!!! Way to go out for the season!!!


----------



## NYDB (Apr 10, 2018)

Do you ask for people to dress in loud colors when they ski with you to make your pictures pop?

Also, wife and kids were there Sat and Sun and my 9 year old said ROTD was Up your sleeve.  Lots of snow.  "you missed out bigtime dad!"  lol


----------



## NYDB (Apr 10, 2018)

RustyGroomer said:


> Figured it would be a fun day Saturday.  Some fresh snow, clearing skies, comfortable temps, etc.  Sad to see the season winding down but it had the makings of a fine closing weekend.  Little did i know....
> 
> I arrived early to pleasantly see the place quiet.  Maybe not for business sake but for me this was wonderful.  Tired legs, beat back,.....i was ready for a mellow crusing final weekend.
> 
> ...



those are my kids !  Thats my daughter right in front of you (5) and my son 3rd in line on the board(9).  My kids don't like going to Stratton anymore (which was my plan all along)

Great pics


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 10, 2018)

Edit:  That is awesome!!!!  Funny stuff dirtbag.  Loving that your kids beat me to the chair.  Id be pretty proud.




More like I get pissed if someone is shredding wearing dull stuff.  Haha.  I guess if you want your pic taken wear bright.  A couple more..


----------



## slatham (Apr 10, 2018)

Greg sorry to miss you Saturday (actually, pretty much all season but that's on me). I am obviously not familiar with your color combo's this season. I am the older "kid" right in front of you chatting up a new Magic friend. What a great day - Twilight/Trick/Tali(as Lynch dropped the ropes)/Tali again to start the day, and I was finding clean untracked lines on several well known though un-mapped tree lines well into the afternoon. Alas, that was it. Next time I'm in the trees I'll have a saw......


----------



## Harvey (Apr 10, 2018)

:beer:


----------



## makimono (Apr 11, 2018)

Wowww I don't blame any of you guys for skipping Sunday, that looks surreal. What an amazing end to a crazy season.


----------

